# get organized



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

This is where I need the most help. Did buy a mag called GET ORGANIZED! Got it at Lowe's put out by The Family Handyman, #1 in DIY Home Improvement. A reader's digest publ. Says display till 4/5. You can still probably get one. 
It is probably the most helpful mag I have ever bought. Am making the cutting board holder for inside cabinet door. And styrofoam balls on dowel rod to stick tools in, have "crocheted" my 50 foot cords and it really works and is nice for storage, The overhead storage using a metal towel rack I am going todo in my shed this spring, bathroom shelving unit looks wonderful and I may try, potato chip can to store paint roller instead of wrapping it in plastic, lots of interesting ways to store caulk new and used, cordless drill storage positively ingenious. Lots of other stuff. And never even thought of a large coffee can or some such to roll hose over. I gave the mag to two of my families and they printed off what projects they thought they were going to do. 
Youall probably know all these things but I sure did not. S.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm going to look for it.Thanks.


----------

